# Introduction...



## JSMehlin (Mar 25, 2008)

Hello everybody - I'm Josh. Late 20's, married, two kids and about as far from the sea as one can get inside of North America. My wife and I have plans to return to Florida, where she grew up and where we lived breifly after our seperation from the USAF, as soon as we both finish grad school.

We both have a strange affection for the ocean, and will ideally raise our children as close to the water as we can afford. I'm here to listen, learn and maybe ask a few questions along the way. Our primary interest is in live-aboard catamarans, and learning-vacations leading up to our eventual land based house sale.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Welcome aboard Josh. Nothing strange about hearing the call of the sea.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome Josh. You will learn a lot here and laugh a lot also. Best of luck with your plans.


----------



## BreakingWind2 (Jan 3, 2008)

teshannon said:


> Welcome Josh. You will learn a lot here and laugh a lot also. Best of luck with your plans.


My sentiments exactly. Just don't get into any monohull vs. catamaran arguments, you will never keep up with these guys that never seem to sleep.

Dave


----------



## JSMehlin (Mar 25, 2008)

I'll keep that in mind Dave, thanks for the advice.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Welcome Josh...good luck with your plans and thanks for your service!


----------

